# Moving to Newzeland



## panati (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi 

I am Dr. Dinakar M.Pharm and Ph.D with 5 years of experience. Can anyone tell me what visa I can apply to move to Neewzeland


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

panati said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Dr. Dinakar M.Pharm and Ph.D with 5 years of experience. Can anyone tell me what visa I can apply to move to Neewzeland


Not really, as we don't know anything about your personal, academic or work experience circumstances.

If you wish to migrate to NZ, you need to research which visa is the best one for you or speak to an authorised Immigration consultant.

All the info you need is at www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## panati (Mar 27, 2014)

can I apply for Silver fern visa or permanant residence visa? WHich is the best help me out


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

panati said:


> can I apply for Silver fern visa or permanant residence visa? WHich is the best help me out


Sorry I have no idea which would be the best for you. 

Have you researched them via the INZ website ?
Do you meet the criteria for either or both ?
Do you fit the requirements for either or both ?


----------

